# أذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الامم وعمدوهم بإسم الاب والابن والروح القدس..



## kalimooo (9 مايو 2009)

أذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الامم وعمدوهم بإسم الاب والابن والروح القدس

قال الرب يسوع .. دفع الي كل سلطان في السماء وعلي الارض فأذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الامم وعمدوهم بإسم الاب والابن والروح القدس وعلموهم ان يحفظوا جميع ما اوصيتكم به .. وها انا معكم كل الايام الى انقضاء الدهر..

متي 18:28-20 ربما نرى من الصعب عمليا ان يكلف الله التلاميذ بهذه المهمه الصعبة .. لانه كيف يمكن لعدد قليل مثل هؤلاء ان يذهبوا ويتلمذوا جميع الامم! كان عدد  السكان في ذلك الوقت 25 مليون شخص وكان عدد السكان يزدادون يوما فيوما حتي بلغ عدد السكن فيما بعد اكبر من 6000 مليون نسمة ..
 هؤلاء التلاميذ لم يكلفهم الله بمهمة دون ان يعطيهم الدعم قال لهم ها انا معكم كل حين. كيف يكون الله معهم ؟! قال لهم امكثوا في اورشليم الى ان تلبسوا قوة من الاعالي، وهذه القوة هي شخص الله الروح القدس سيكون في داخلهم، هذا هو الدعم. انظر معي كيف صاروا هؤلاء القلائل امام 25 مليون .. فتنوا المسكون منهم من ذهب الي الهند ومنهم من ذهب الي الحبشة ومنهم من ذهب الي مصر ومنهم من تجول في اوروبا واسيا وهكذا بدأت الكرازة تنتشر الي العالم اجمع .. وهكذا ينادي الرب في كل يوم .. الحصاد كثير .. الحقول قد ابيضت للحصاد .. ان الرب ينتظر فعله ليرسلهم الى هذه الحقول من اجل الحصاد .. وانت هو الفاعل الذي يطلب منه الرب ان يذهب.

ماذا يمكن فعله تجاه المهمه المستحيلة؟ ان نذهب الي العالم ؟

ماذا تفعل انت هل تنظر الي العالم وتتجاهل وتتناسى وتهتم بامورك الشخصية دون ان تنظر الى من حولك ؟
هل تفعل ما تفعله النعامه عندما ترى الصياد قادم، فانها تدفن راسها في الرمال وتظن انها هربت من الصياد ؟ وهل تفعل هكذا، تشغل نفسك بالعالم لكي ما تهرب من هذه المسئولية وان تذهب الي العالم لتكرز بالانجيل وتتلمذ شعبا ليكون تلاميذ للرب .. يجب علينا ان ننظر الي سكان الارض كأفراد ونصلي لهم كل واحد في ظروفه ونخطط للوصول لهم وأن نبدأ من اورشليم ثم اليهودية ثم السامره ثم الي اقاصي الارض .. كيف سيرسلك الله الي اقاصي الارض واورشليم التي هي ربما جارك .. شخص في بيتك .. صديق لك في العمل .. لم تذهب له .. هل انت تذوب وسط العالم؟

لماذا قال الرب عن المؤمنين انهم ملح الارض ... لان الملح يذوب في الطعام هكذا ينبغي انت ان تذوب وسط العالم وان تحترق كشمعه لتضيء للخطاة .. ان كنت تخاف او تخجل او ان هنالك خطية في داخلك؟! يجب ان تفحص ما الذي يعطلك من ان تكرز للرب! العلاج هو ....
اشعياء 6 .. انظر الي دخول اشعياء الى قدس الاقداس ( لمحضر الرب ) ماذا حدث له رأي نفسه وصرخ الي الرب.
ينبغي انت ايضا ان تدخل الي محضر الرب ( عرش النعمة ) وهناك تفحص نفسك وتصرخ اي تعترف وتخرج كل ما يعطلك وبعدها سيرسل الرب عليك مسحته. ويسألك: من ارسل؟

سيعطيك النعمة والمعونة والرحمة وهذا سيدفعك ان تقول له ها انذا ارسلني .. هيا نعمل معا لاجل خلاص الملايين حول العالم ..
الرب يبارككم ..
سلام المسيح


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (10 مايو 2009)

لماذا قال الرب عن المؤمنين انهم ملح الارض ... لان الملح يذوب في الطعام هكذا ينبغي انت ان تذوب وسط العالم وان تحترق كشمعه لتضيء للخطاة .. ان كنت تخاف او تخجل او ان هنالك خطية في داخلك؟! يجب ان تفحص ما الذي يعطلك من ان تكرز للرب! العلاج هو ....
 اشعياء 6 .. انظر الي دخول اشعياء الى قدس الاقداس ( لمحضر الرب ) ماذا حدث له رأي نفسه وصرخ الي الرب.
 ينبغي انت ايضا ان تدخل الي محضر الرب ( عرش النعمة ) وهناك تفحص نفسك وتصرخ اي تعترف وتخرج كل ما يعطلك وبعدها سيرسل الرب عليك مسحته. ويسألك: من ارسل؟

 سيعطيك النعمة والمعونة والرحمة وهذا سيدفعك ان تقول له ها انذا ارسلني .. هيا نعمل معا لاجل خلاص الملايين حول العالم .

رائع الموضوع يا كليمو​


----------



## happy angel (11 مايو 2009)

*ميرسى كليموووو موضوع رااائع جدااا

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## ponponayah (12 مايو 2009)




----------



## المجدلية (12 مايو 2009)

روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه يا كليموووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ربنا يباركك


----------



## HappyButterfly (12 مايو 2009)

موضوع فوق الرائع يا كليمو 
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## اني بل (13 مايو 2009)

بصراحة ...موضوع قيم وجميل ويدعونا جميعا" للكرازة والتبشير ....وبدعم من روح الله العاملة والحالة في قلوبنا والرب يريدنا ان اكون عاملة مع الله وأشتغل وآتي بثمار للرب ثلاثون وستون ومائة....ربنا قوينا ويجعلنا مؤهلين لهذه الخدمة العظيمة ....ميرسي كليمو


----------



## kalimooo (13 مايو 2009)

*كوكى
شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك

سلام المسيح*


----------



## kalimooo (13 مايو 2009)

happy angel
شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك

سلام المسيح


----------



## Br.Hany (14 مايو 2009)

كليمو الموضوع رائع و انا شخصيا ربنا كلمني من خلال كلامك هو قال الحصاد كثير ولكن الفعلة قليلون. الرب يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (15 مايو 2009)

ponponayah
شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك

سلام المسيح


----------



## kalimooo (15 مايو 2009)

Naglaa_y
شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك

سلام المسيح


----------



## kalimooo (15 مايو 2009)

didi adly قال:


> موضوع فوق الرائع يا كليمو
> الرب يبارك حياتك




didi


شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك

سلام المسيح


----------



## kalimooo (15 مايو 2009)

Joyful Song

شكرااا جزيلا لردك الجميل

ربنا يبارك حياتك

سلام المسيح


----------



## kalimooo (16 مايو 2009)

br.hany قال:


> كليمو الموضوع رائع و انا شخصيا ربنا كلمني من خلال كلامك هو قال الحصاد كثير ولكن الفعلة قليلون. الرب يباركك





الله على ردك الجميل يا هاني

مشكور على الشهادة

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## fauzi (7 يونيو 2009)

الرب يباركك
الكرازة بالانجيل واجب على كل مسيحي


----------



## kalimooo (8 يونيو 2009)

قوزي

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## bent almalk (6 أغسطس 2009)

*ميرسى للموضوع الجميل والمفيد

الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## kalimooo (7 أغسطس 2009)

bent almalk

شكرااا لتشجيعك الدائم

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (7 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا كليمو

ربنا يبارك حياتك

ويعوض تعب محبتك


سلام المسيح


----------



## kalimooo (8 أغسطس 2009)

ava_kirolos_son

شكرااا لتشجيعك الدائم

سلام المسيح معك


----------

